# Lower keys panga and a paddleboard



## Dillusion

Awesome dude, and a permit too.

I want to make a trip to big pine key in a few months, but I will have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## cutrunner

Awesome!
I absolutely cannot wait till my trip in july


----------



## cturner149

Awesome, great report!


----------



## james_bingham3

Nice fish on the Cayo!! Got four ordered now can't wait!


----------



## paint it black

Great work!!!!


----------



## grovesnatcher

Sound like a great adventure I loves the keys!


----------



## Bmahoney

Heading to big pine Friday , bringing my sons WI'Ill Roberts back to its original home to get skinny! Staying on a canal full of tarpon so m told.... Advice is welcome with open arms


----------



## Bill_Nosan

Awesome RJ. Need to get another camping trip planned.


----------



## iMacattack

Great write up thanks for sharing! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Shadowcast

Great job on the permit!!


----------



## TC

Enjoyed reading your post. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

One of those SPECIAL times that will stay with you forever. Congrats.


----------



## BugDopeforENP

You should send those photos and story in to florida sportsman and let them publish your story. Awesome


----------



## Capt Dan Medina

Great job and good read


----------



## flyfshrmn82

Congrats man!


----------

